# Concealer palette on a budget ?



## TaiFrancis (Apr 19, 2014)

I've been searching for a concealer palette for the summer, I have the mac medium deep conceal and correct palette but I know it's gonna make my face oily in the summer and I don't even have oily skin. Any suggestions ? I need something that's not gonna be too cakey, and it needs to be smooth and blendable, also I need something that won't tug on my dry spots...I have normal to dry skin.  Usually if I really need something price won't matter but this time I'm on a budget lol


----------



## sagehen (Apr 20, 2014)

TaiFrancis said:


> I've been searching for a concealer palette for the summer, I have the mac medium deep conceal and correct palette but I know it's gonna make my face oily in the summer and I don't even have oily skin. Any suggestions ? I need something that's not gonna be too cakey, and it needs to be smooth and blendable, also I need something that won't tug on my dry spots...I have normal to dry skin.  Usually if I really need something price won't matter but this time I'm on a budget lol


  have you tried the Ruby Kisses 3d Face Creators? They have two colors per and can be used as concealer or foundation, and run about $7 at beauty supply stores. How many colors do you need? Would this be enough?


----------



## TaiFrancis (Apr 20, 2014)

sagehen said:


> have you tried the Ruby Kisses 3d Face Creators? They have two colors per and can be used as concealer or foundation, and run about $7 at beauty supply stores. How many colors do you need? Would this be enough?


 I  actually bout two off of eBay Saturday ! Have you used them before ?


----------



## sagehen (Apr 20, 2014)

TaiFrancis said:


> I  actually bout two off of eBay Saturday ! Have you used them before ?


  I have two of them - I can't put my hands on them now, but I want to say I have 13 and 16? I have used the shades separately and blended together and I like the coverage. I am oily, so I found I had to powder well but that is not unique to this product. It didn't break me out, didn't have any noticeable scent, which can irritate my allergies. I have no reason for not using it now, except that I like to rotate things. Hey - do you use their powders too? They are pretty nice (the loose setting powders).


----------



## Coco89 (Apr 21, 2014)

I use the bh cosmetics color corrector concealer palette. I have the medium and the dark


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Apr 26, 2014)

Coco89 said:


> I use the bh cosmetics color corrector concealer palette. I have the medium and the dark


 
  bh cosmetics was running a sale on the corrector palettes. Thought about buying one but wasn't sure if they were worth it. Do you like them?


----------

